# An example of resourcefulness



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Our _pasacalles_ last Sunday.

40% unemployment in the pueblo but people can still make amazing costumes out of rubbish and enjoy themselves without spending money.

I particularly love the Red Palm Weevils (complete with palm tree).


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Love it!

I liked the zombie road sweepers, the film star (camera man and PA) and the TV horoscope phone-in.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

That is fantastic. With all the crap going on in the world and Spain, its really refreshing and uplifting to see occasions like these.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

poor but happy, just like the old days (pre eu boom)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Last week, amongst other groups, we had quite a few scantily clad nuns coming past the bar. Worryingly, they ranged from 10 year old girls to fat 50-plus blokes. 

All in the best possible taste I'm sure.


----------

